
Facebook uses 2FA phone number for status updates - danieldk
https://twitter.com/Gabriel__Lewis/status/963121814166630400
======
K0nserv
I’ve always been suspicious of services that use SMS as the primary 2FA
mechanism. TOTP is more secure and convenient, but it doesn’t allow the
service to collect and extra datapoint. Using a communication channel intended
for security as a method to boost falling engagement is as shady as it gets.

Matthew Green’s twitter thread[0] on this is an interesting read.

0:
[https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/96376666146678784...](https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/963766661466787840)

